# Wall of Green



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

We got our shipment from BRP today!!!

Now to start promoting the races!!

Thanks Bud!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I love my BRP, and the BRP series in Cleveland Ohio is by far the most fun I have had with a R/C car! 

ENJOY!


----------

